# Accucraft UK Mannin - Test run



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I found this on the tubes... 






https://www.facebook.com/pages/IOM15milgroup/238156212944798

Andrew


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

What is this for ?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Water level check valve?

Andrew


----------



## cocobear (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the video Andrew. Very cool!

david


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris,

That valve in your photo is the throttle -- take a look at the video at around the 0:17 mark and you'll see R/C linkage going to a bell crank at the same position. Another very handsome engine, looks like a good runner.

By the way, did anyone at this year's Diamondhead get-together see this engine? Accucraft UK usually make a trip to DH to introduce new models, I would have expected it to make an appearance.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

JoelB said:


> Chris,
> 
> That valve in your photo is the throttle -- take a look at the video at around the 0:17 mark and you'll see R/C linkage going to a bell crank at the same position. Another very handsome engine, looks like a good runner.
> 
> By the way, did anyone at this year's Diamondhead get-together see this engine? Accucraft UK usually make a trip to DH to introduce new models, I would have expected it to make an appearance.


Throttle is standard Accucraft black round knob seen in the background. It's a still photo from the Facebook page. There are also photos of the other side.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Garratt said:


> Water level check valve?
> 
> Andrew


That was my estimation but I felt it must be to much to hope for !!!

Hope this becomes standard on all Accucraft locos. Maybe it would end all the debates about site glass - not!


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

> Throttle is black round knob seen in the background.


That should be the gas control valve, gas tank is generally on the left-hand side.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, hard to believe Accucraft, particularly UK, would make the throttle with a torture valve handle. 

Mystery solved;

From the Mannin specs;

*Boiler Fittings: Safety valve, pressure gauge, water level check valve, water gauge
Cab Controls: Steam regulator, gas regulator, reverse lever, lubricator under floor drain valve, under floor water level check valve
*



_*Hope this and the under floor water level check valve become standard on all Accucraft locos. Maybe it would end all the debates about the site glass - not ! *_


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I've seen this different throttle valve on some of the G1 locos from Accucraft UK, such as the GWR 61xx and the SR B4 -- if you look at the "in the cab" photos for these engines on http://www.exclusivemodels.nl/Accucraft/AccucraftUKSpoor1.htm you'll see it. While I can see that this would be more easily reached from outside a cab with tight interior clearances, I really prefer the lever on the narrow-gauge engines such as my "Countess". It's a whole lot easier to see throttle position with the bigger lever behind the backhead and hooking the throttle up to a servo is (for me, anyway) more straightforward.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Joel;
You're right on the GWR 61xx clearly from the arial view of the cab interior. And the Accucraft UK web site has the same photos. The specs for the GWR are below. The difference here is the Mannin specs (see previous post), unlike the GWR, lists a water level check valve. 

But the Mannin specs for the Cab Controls lists "under floor water level check valve. So we both may be right, the Mannin cab may be the throttle using the famous "Accucraft finger torture valve handle" pictured. I'll wager the under the floor water level check valve is another famous "Accucraft finger torture valve handle." 

I cannot understand why the very nice Earl-Countess throttle handle is not standard on all nationality Accucraft locos. It is very easy to read where the black knobs fail utterly. I've even asked Bing and Cliff several times, if nothing else to offer the E/C handle as a separate part for sale. There's agreement that would be possible but so far after a few years now it hasn't materialized. 

GWR specs; 
Boiler Fittings: Safety valve, pressure gauge, water gauge.
Cab Controls: Steam regulator, gas regulator, reverse lever, lubricator
http://www.accucraft.uk.com/products/61xx-gwr-live-steam-2-6-2t/

Ok, end of rant.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It may have a check valve both top and bottom of the sight glass as on prototype boilers.
Top to clear steam and bottom to clear water.
There is a correct procedure to clear the sight glass of any crud etc.

Andrew


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually check valves are separate from the site glass on the real thing...two or usually three valves are plumbed directly to the backhead at different levels. They tend to have a trough with a drain under them. They are opened to check whether there is steam or water released when opening. Thus then water level can be found.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

> It may have a check valve both top and bottom of the sight glass as on prototype boilers.


I would certainly vote for that setup, it would sure make the sight glass a little bit more useful.

Somewhere (can't remember where), I have a vague recollection of a description of a "water level check valve" for an Accucraft engine as referring to the line taken off from the backhead that helped keep you from overfilling the boiler; you were supposed to leave the valve on the bottom end of the line open when first firing the engine up, the expanding water would overflow and drain out on to the roadbed until you started to get steam coming out, then you'd close it. I think my old Excelsior had one of those.

The Countess doesn't have one of those valves, so when I overfill the boiler the engine just slobbers all over itself when I first start it up. I guess that's progress


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The GWR prairie comes with a throttle extension handle, basically a brass tube that's slotted on one end to fit over the throttle's T handle, with a larger T bar on the other end. I suppose that's one way to deal with the tight clearances in the cab of a 1:32 locomotive, but it is pretty fiddly (you pretty much have to stop the engine by hand to engage the throttle extension to adjust or close the throttle), and seems rather unnecessary in the roomier cab of a narrow gauge engine.


----------



## Accucraft UK (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry folks! Cut & Paste strikes again! Due to the amount of clutter behind the cab steps on 'Mannin' we were unable to fit either a water check valve or a lubricator drain, the latter is emptied with a syringe. Website now amended.

Oh! I hope that the regulator will be fitted with a return, making it 'L' shaped and finger spinnable!

Regards, Graham.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeh Im not liking the wire for the throttle knob, too sensitive and tiny. Guess ill swap it out for something and use my typical roundhouse throttle handle like I have on a bunch of other locos.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason;
Accucraft already makes lever handles for their other loco's (below.) Maybe with your considerable influence with Accucraft you could persuade them sell these handles separately. 

Cut the pins off and add the handle. The bonus, on other loco's we could replace Accucraft's black knobs as-well-as possibly on similar pin valves.

Is the Roundhouse handle available? Picture?










I've looked for this type of handle for years and never found them, and believe me I have really looked hard.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft UK said:


> Sorry folks! Cut & Paste strikes again! Due to the amount of clutter behind the cab steps on 'Mannin' we were unable to fit either a water check valve or a lubricator drain, the latter is emptied with a syringe. Website now amended.
> 
> Oh! I hope that the regulator will be fitted with a return, making it 'L' shaped and finger spinnable!
> 
> Regards, Graham.


Graham;
Is it possible you could offer after market lever handles like or similar to those pictured above for use on the throttle, gas valve and possibly the misc. finger torture valve handles? Or lobby Bing for them?


----------

